# Showing off my baby and some Antec 300 cable management



## Pickles Von Brine (May 30, 2009)

Okay, let me first of state that I blew up my 4770 and I am just using it as a mock up in this little photo shoot.

Now then on to business 


Here is my window 






And the back 






Some inside shots:













My 4770 (which is dead ATM e_e)









Now onto the cable management:


























Now in here lies a problem of mine.
When I want to turn my cathodes off I got to take off my side panel and swtich them off (which the switches are just held in with tape):






So What I want to do is take those swiches and do this:







And for that big ugly black thing, it is my sound card!





This is what I did to it:
1 layer of double-sided foam tape on both sides
the put a later of Al foil that has been doubled up with both layers glued with super glue

1 more layer of foam tape
1 more layer of Al foil doubled and glued
then 1 layer of black tape >.>
EMI FTW!




















Update:

I sleeved my fans and hid some more wires better. Makes things look even cleaner 
e_e but I spent 2 or 3 hours sleeving


----------



## mlee49 (May 30, 2009)

Nice, I can see you took your time to attend to the details.   Especially with the duck taped sound card. 

Why not put that cpu fan on the other side?  Better to push cold air across hot heat pipes than pull air across it.  Better yet, drop another fan on the other side!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 30, 2009)

Problem: RAM sticks are too high and I do not have money for new ones. Also it does just fine >.> And I still have the same temps as before 

Also I spent almost 10 hours total on those cables XD


----------



## SonDa5 (May 30, 2009)

Cool.  

Did you have to hack up the Scythe Musashi VGA cooler to make it fit the HD4770? Looks a little beat up.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 30, 2009)

Nope, I bought it off of someone who had it in a box for like a year  XD But I just had to remove the 2 fake nuts on the end to make it fit. They are just glued on and are just there for purdy reasons lol


I got the thing for 15 bucks


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 1, 2009)

The 4770 is laid out a little differently than the other HD4000 series so it is a pain to find things that fit on it. But te Mushashi is actually overkill for it lol


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 1, 2009)

very nice what happened to the 4770 ?


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Have you ever tried blowing air out on your cpu?

Reversing the fans on your cpu to blow out.

I'm guessing your air flow is sucking cool air from out side.



Do you know which is better?


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 2, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Have you ever tried blowing air out on your cpu?
> 
> Reversing the fans on your cpu to blow out.
> 
> ...



 its always into the heatsink


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sorry I couldn't resist...anyway your comp looks nice and clean. My only con is your cpu cooler, I hate that setup. A friend of mine has air pulling from the heatsink, not passing though and we argue which is better all time. But I see what you mean about the ram being in the way. Maybe get a slimmer fan?


----------



## theorw (Jun 2, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> The 4770 is laid out a little differently than the other HD4000 series so it is a pain to find things that fit on it. But te Mushashi is actually overkill for it lol



I dont think its overkill!!I think it give u room for some serious OVERVOLTING!!!!!!!!!!
Check out my clocks and u ll understand!


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 2, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> its always into the heatsink





Right. Let me clarify. 

If he turns his CPU heat sink fan around facing the exhaust then the cpu heat sink is blown cool and the hot air exits through the case exhaust fan.


I wanted to know if he has his exhaust case fan blowing air toward his cpu cooler and if so wanted to know if it works better than reversing the airflow like I wrote above.

Sorry for the confusion. A diagram would be easier understood. 


Do you know which fan set up is cooler for the direction of the case exhaust fan?

Also he has an exhaust fan at the top of his case as well. So he might be able to use the fan directly behind his cpu fan cooler to blow air in the case. That would provide fresh cool air from outside.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> A diagram would be easier understood.



The right way>>>


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes but I do not have much room and right now my PC is dead because my card blew up so D:


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

You know sound cards get relatively warm right? Taping it up like that will not let much if any hot air escape and potentially cause an issue.

Why not turn the xiggy to face upwards and blow through the bottom of the heatsink to the top exhaust fan? As others have stated?


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> You know sound cards get relatively warm right? Taping it up like that will not let much if any hot air escape and potentially cause an issue.
> 
> Why not turn the xiggy to face upwards and blow through the bottom of the heatsink to the top exhaust fan? As others have stated?



Yes!!!

Then point side fan around like this....


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> You know sound cards get relatively warm right? Taping it up like that will not let much if any hot air escape and potentially cause an issue.
> 
> Why not turn the xiggy to face upwards and blow through the bottom of the heatsink to the top exhaust fan? As others have stated?



Yes!!!

Then make the back exhaust fan an intake fan by turning it around like this....


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 3, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> The right way>>>
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/001gy0.jpg





Have you tested it like the way in my diagram above with the cpu heatsink fan blowing up to the top exhaust?


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

If you switch the very rear fan to an intake there will be a positive pressure in the case really it won't matter just need the fan blowing through the heatsink not pulling anir through it.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> If you switch the very rear fan to an intake there will be a positive pressure in the case really it won't matter just need the fan blowing through the heatsink not pulling anir through it.





If the cpu fan is blowing air through the heat sink directed up at the top exhaust fan I don't think positive pressure will be a problem. The benefit that i see from making the side "exhaust" fan an intake fan it that it will blow cool air directly onto the CPU heat sink.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

Assuming that sidefan is an intake the two fronts are intakes and the rear is an intake there will definitely be positive pressure. But reall what should happen front two and side as intake. Then rear and top as exhaust with the xigmatek blowing air upwards towards to exhaust.

On another note, that's a pretty good job on the cable management for that case.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 3, 2009)

It would be interesting to see some tests done to see which is the best set up for Antec 300 and Antec 900 cases.

I'm in the process of redoing my cooling system in my Antec 900.

I'm going to swap fans around to see if temps are lowered on my CPU.


----------



## department76 (Jun 3, 2009)

your Alu foil "EMI shielding" on your soundcard wont actually be doing any shielding unless youve grounded it ot your case.  didnt see you note that elsewhere so i thought id point it out.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 4, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Have you tested it like the way in my diagram above with the cpu heatsink fan blowing up to the top exhaust?



This is not my case, I was just using it as an example. 

This is mine, I used to have the cooler facing vertical  pushing air though the top. Now I flip it so air pushes out the back.


----------



## department76 (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ better to have it blow out the back, that way it pulls air right across the ram


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 4, 2009)

department76 said:


> ^^ better to have it blow out the back, that way it pulls air right across the ram



This is true,..but I also have a top front intake that hits the ram directly


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 4, 2009)

department76 said:


> ^^ better to have it blow out the back, that way it pulls air right across the ram



There will actually be enough movement in the case from the middle fan that it won't really cause a any substantial difference in temperatures.


----------



## department76 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> There will actually be enough movement in the case from the middle fan that it won't really cause a any substantial difference in temperatures.



still couldnt hurt.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 4, 2009)

Note: I now have PCI slot fans that will help remove heat as well. There will be a GTX260 in there soon so they will help remove the heat from around the card along with the heat in the case.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 4, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Then make the back exhaust fan an intake fan by turning it around like this....
> 
> http://minidriven.com/GreenMachine/SD530591.jpg



Um, you got it all wrong. That fan is pulling air through my heat sink, not pushing. The rear fan is pull air out of the case and my top fan is doing the same. I have 2 PCI slot fans that will put air out of the case to get the heat away from my GTX260 which I will have soon.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 5, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> Um, you got it all wrong. That fan is pulling air through my heat sink, not pushing. The rear fan is pull air out of the case and my top fan is doing the same. I have 2 PCI slot fans that will put air out of the case to get the heat away from my GTX260 which I will have soon.





Did you try different configurations before settling with what you have?


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 5, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> Um, you got it all wrong. That fan is pulling air through my heat sink, not pushing. The rear fan is pull air out of the case and my top fan is doing the same. I have 2 PCI slot fans that will put air out of the case to get the heat away from my GTX260 which I will have soon.



You know gtx 260 will push air out the case with the stock cooler right? putting PCI slot fans will likely cause higher temperatures.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 27, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> Um, you got it all wrong. That fan is pulling air through my heat sink, not pushing. The rear fan is pull air out of the case and my top fan is doing the same. I have 2 PCI slot fans that will put air out of the case to get the heat away from my GTX260 which I will have soon.





Did you find the best fan configuration for cooling?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I did. I moved my heat sink around and put the fan on there right. Put my 140mm back on and my PCI slot fans are helping with removing the heat around my GTX260. With out then I go up about 2-3C for my 260 and my case temps go about 3C.... But my CPU temps stay the same. Right now though put tape on my heat sink to block the game between fan and give the air no choice but to move through it.


Also I will be eventually moding my case so that my side fan is no longer on the side but is moved to the bottom and my side panel will be modded for awesomness.

Here are some updated pics that I have for my cabling.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 28, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> This is true,..but I also have a top front intake that hits the ram directly



Ive had that case... its actually the best when the two top fans are pointing down and the heatsink is blowing out the back... easy 5C improvement.  

same goes for the 300, omega... put the top fan blowing cold air into the case, and your temps will most likely drop.  Try it... if you don't believe me you can switch it back.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking pretty sweet man! Sometime I wish my pc was all flashy and stuff. But I built mine to be silent and it is. It aint that pretty on the eyes though. Just a basic antec solo case.

edit: I do think my cable management beats yours though


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 28, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Ive had that case... its actually the best when the two top fans are pointing down and the heatsink is blowing out the back... easy 5C improvement.
> 
> same goes for the 300, omega... put the top fan blowing cold air into the case, and your temps will most likely drop.  Try it... if you don't believe me you can switch it back.



Done it. Didn't help. Actually I had an 3C increase in temps. Now with things the way they are. I am back to normal (65C load) unlike before I had 68C load.



BrooksyX said:


> Looking pretty sweet man! Sometime I wish my pc was all flashy and stuff. But I built mine to be silent and it is. It aint that pretty on the eyes though. Just a basic antec solo case.
> 
> edit: I do think my cable management beats yours though



PICS NOW!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jul 2, 2009)

Le bump


----------

